# Problem mit Ubuntu  15.04 Sudo will Passwort nicht erkennen [Gelöst]



## MrKatzonator (3. Juli 2015)

*Problem mit Ubuntu  15.04 Sudo will Passwort nicht erkennen [Gelöst]*

Hallo ihr lieben,
Ich habe mir auf mein Laptop (MSI GE40) zum arbeiten und programmieren lernen degradiert. Als erstes war WIndows 7 drauf dies war allerdings nach 3 Monaten kompletter Rotz, Werbung und meine Programme konnte ich nicht mal mehr in der Systemeinstellung Löschen. Zu guter letzt habe ich mir Ubuntu 15.04 drauf gehauen hat bis jetzt super geklappt nur wenn ich den Terminal Öffnen will und irgendein Befehl gebe fragt sudo mich nach ein Passwort und ich kann da nichts eingeben. Das einzige was ich dann passiert ist, das drei mal hintereinander angezeigt wird, dass das Passwort nicht erkannt beziehungsweise nie übereinstimmt.
Ich hoffe jemand versteht meine Problem und kann mir helfen. Was muss ich genau machen das dies weg geht oder klappt?
Danke in vorraus


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit Ubuntu  15.04 Sudo will Passwort nicht erkennen*

Es werden keine Punkte/Sternchen im Terminal angezeigt. Einfach das Passwort eingeben und Enter drücken. Eventuell auf das eingestellte Tastaturlayout achten.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit Ubuntu  15.04 Sudo will Passwort nicht erkennen*

Korrekt, bei Passwort Eingabe wird dieses nicht auf den angezeigt, das bedeutet aber nicht dass du es nicht schreibst. 

Ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion, falls du deinen Laptop an einem Beamer hängen hast, damit nicht 1000 Menschen im Raum dein Passwort (oder dessen Länge, bei Verwendung von Sternen)  kennen.


----------



## MrKatzonator (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit Ubuntu  15.04 Sudo will Passwort nicht erkennen*

Danke nach einen Versuch hat es auch bei mir endlich geklappt. Danke!


----------

